# grassland Mini M



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

this is my little mini M planted with mainly Dwarf Riccia. I also have UG,HC, plus some Elatine Triandra. The tree in this tank is planted with Mini Pellia. I chose mini pellia for the tree because it stays small and compact so it keeps the larger than life trick working.

I am using 100% R.O. on this tank and dosing Co2 1 bubble per second. I dose Potassium and Phosphorus every day to keep the riccia happy.


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

That's just amazing!


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

wow, this looks amazing! Nice Job Jordan!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Great mini arowanaman!

Can I ask what filter you are using with it? I just got one myself and am no looking for the hardware to go with it.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I am using the Eheim Ecco # 2234 I think this is the perfect filter for this size of tank, and it is easy to use and clean.

Can I ask what filter you are using with it? I just got one myself and am no looking for the hardware to go with it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

arowanaman said:


> I am using the Eheim Ecco # 2234 I think this is the perfect filter for this size of tank, and it is easy to use and clean.


Wow! a 2234!!? That is what I am using for my 60P now. You must have a little typhoon in the mini!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Not really the mini lilly pipes reduce the flow strength. for a brief time I had a pro 3E on this tank just running on low. it even was fine on this tank using lilly pipes.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

lighting for this tank runs for 7 Hours a day to minimize algae blooms. I will periodically dose green bacter to make sure the bacteria levels stay high in the tank also to help make sure the tank stays stable :crazy: I now have countless numbers of cherry shrimp in this tank. This tank is only five gallons but once a week I will change 15 gallons of the tanks water again :crazy: I do this because smaller tanks get unballanced easier than larger tanks. the best way to keep a planted tank healthy is to do water changes, more often the better usually.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

ac couple weeks have gone by since I have taken pictures of this tank and I figured I would update how it is looking now I added some more mini pellia on the tree and I moved it further into the scape to make it look larger and make the scape look more more eye catching. Before it looked kind of drab.

















I have been testing my tanks to see how the respond to heavily de ionized water. I am trying to remove some hair algae in this tank and I am sterilizing the tank if you will to suffocate the algae.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

arowanaman said:


> I have been testing my tanks to see how the respond to heavily de ionized water. I am trying to remove some hair algae in this tank and I am sterilizing the tank if you will to suffocate the algae.


That might end up suffocate your plant as well


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Your tank is looking awesome, your idea for the tree to make the tank look larger then it actually is is working wonderfully. Keep it up.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Sofar the plants are doing fine just the red plants are bleaching in color do to the lack of Iron. I have not been dosing anything into the tank other than potassium in order to help eradicate the algae bloom. but that can be fixed soon because the algae is depleting quickly.

Back to the Mini M I re designed the rock work on it what do you think? The rocks are Obsidian glass stone that have red Iron deposits on them. Really cool contrast of red against bright green.


----------

